# What might this be?



## M.Martian (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm not sure what this frame is, and I believe it may be from the 50's, but have no idea what I got.

I went to the Alameda Point Antique Faire this past Sunday and for once found something worth grabbing.  Price tag was a whopping $12.  Not even worth bothering to haggle it down.

It's bike is a mix of stuff.  S2 with a USA Bendix 70 in need of a rebuild.  Sprung banana seat, original Schwinn slik, English frame of unknown origin, and a 26" fork that I can use elsewhere.

I believe that the frame is definitely English/euro due to the bolt on upper seat stays, rear dropouts and what appears to be original euro cranks.  Based on the three bar frame, I would guess 50's at the latest with a massive rebuild in the 60's using many muscle bike parts.

Slik is in very good shape (as in almost would think repop if not for the made in the USA).  The s2 is in good shape with little no no rust.  Bendix is in sad shape with no brakes and not free spinning.

The seat is rust underneath, but isn't in too bad of shape and can still be used as is.  The sissy bar has pulled a lot of wheelies and ground flat on the backside.  :mrgreen: 

Random front wheel that is pretty well junk and a random 26" fork with extra tabs on it.






Spring banana seat




With flames


----------

